# What kinda webcam do you guys use?



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, I need a new webcam desperately, one that I can record guitar videos with..

The one I have, is so slow you cant really record fast finger movement, so its useless.. And stupidly, I bought one at a pawnshop, it didnt work.. And they wouldnt return it (bastards), Then my dad bought me one for Xmas, and it was a piece of shit too (slow, dark)

Anyways.. What do you guys all use to get that nice smooth guitar-playing videos?

Heres how horrible mine is.. Yes I know I look stupid, hair was in that "mid" growing stage that sucks, and I had abit of extra weight on at the time =/ Just playing some little melody I wrote..
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1401589012


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

I just use the video mode on my digital camera. If you're looking to be cheap, you're going to get shitty results.

You can get the cam I have (which imo takes pretty good video) for $250 brand new on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CANON-SD600-POW...95806138QQcategoryZ107896QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2007)

I use mini digital camera, but it sucks too.

You have to use some videocamera, like the genius one:
http://www.geniusnetusa.com/detaprodtw.php?idsubcate=195254&idcate=195242&idprod=195255

I use that, and you can record very good with that.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

ehh My dad bought a very nice videocamera, but it has no USB port.. only a TV output or whatever.. and Im not sure I know how to go from TV to my comp =/ 

I do record sometimes with my digital camera, but it only records like 30 secs max, then stops the video.. Thats a pain.

I think u can get webcams tho that are like less than $100 that can do good enough for videos.. many people have them


----------



## Leon (Mar 20, 2007)

i've got a Logitech quickcam.







it's alright


----------



## darren (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> If you're looking to be cheap, you're going to get shitty results.


 Did you forget who you're talking to? 



NickCormier said:


> ehh My dad bought a very nice videocamera, but it has no USB port.. only a TV output or whatever.. and Im not sure I know how to go from TV to my comp =/


Camcorders generally don't have USB. If it's a DV camera, it probably has FireWire/iLink/IEEE 1394, and you can import digital video into your computer that way.



NickCormier said:


> I do record sometimes with my digital camera, but it only records like 30 secs max, then stops the video.. Thats a pain.


Then you might consider getting a better camera that's only limited by the amount of available storage. Like Chris, i have the SD600 as well, and i'm really impressed with the video quality that comes out of it. And with a 2GB card, i can record something like 16 minutes of video.



NickCormier said:


> I think u can get webcams tho that are like less than $100 that can do good enough for videos.. many people have them


I suppose it depends on what your definition of "good enough" is. 

The limitations you're seeing in your current camera may not be in the hardware, but in the software... it looked at the video you posted above, and it's a ridiculously low frame rate, which is what you'd use for "webcam" applications like video conferencing and chat, but totally insufficient for streaming video. See if you can jack the frame rate... you'll need at least 15 fps to get things smoother, or 30 fps if you really want to capture fast motion. Some of the cheap "webcams" you're looking at may not be up to the task. Also bear in mind that the rest of your computer has to be capable of capturing 30 FPS video (and simultaneous audio) as well.

Also: You might want to clean your lens... it looks like there's quite a bit of dust on there.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

As long as it gets the job done, right, Leon?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

uh that logitech quickcam or whatever, thats the one I bought from a pawnshop, and it didnt work =/ 

Could you post a video of it? 

Unfortunately, I tried the settings for like all 3 of my cams, its not software, as theres no framerate settings anywheres, They were all less than $30 each, so I dont expect them to have a high framerate..


----------



## Adamh1331 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a logitech quickcam orbit its pretty sweet it follows you around


----------



## kmanick (Mar 20, 2007)

I just bought a Logitech Pro 5000. ($59.00 at Best Buy)
It worked well for my web lesson.
I haven't tried recording with it yet though.
I have recorded a short video with my digital camera though and that came out pretty good .


----------



## Leon (Mar 20, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> uh that logitech quickcam or whatever, thats the one I bought from a pawnshop, and it didnt work =/
> 
> Could you post a video of it?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=7782


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

Well only one of the vids worked for me, but it looked pretty slow and low framerate =[


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah webcams tend to do that, only good for talking to someone online. I have it too and it freezes up alot so I may have to get myself a new one.

Here's what I have, have yet to do a vid yet but will once my ESP is fully done I will do a review video.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2GB-NIKON-COOLP...098907545QQcategoryZ48541QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 21, 2007)

I use an old camcorder that I had and just run the S-Video out into the $30 TV-Capture card I bought.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 21, 2007)

Leon said:


> i've got a Logitech quickcam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the coolest webcam setup i have ever seen 

I don't have one, may get one eventually, but can never see the point!


----------

